# MSI Digivox mini II V3  -->  Problem mit Fernbedienung



## Eol_Ruin (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen !

Hab folgendes Problem:
Bei meinem neuen *MSI Digivox miniII V3*  (MSI DigiVox mini II V3, USB 2.0 (S36-0400160-D41) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) funktioniert die Fernbedienung nicht.

An der Remote selbst liegts nicht - die sendet munter vor sich hin (Kamera-Test positiv).
Aber das beiliegende TotalMedia spricht nicht an.

hab folgende Fragen:
1. Hat jemand den Stick und kann mir sagen ob noch irgendein extra Hintergrundprogramm laufen muß um die FB anzusprechen? Bei mir läuft nämlich nix neben der TV-Software (Totalmedia). Die Installation des Sticks lief aber ohne Probs.
2. WO GENAU ist denn der IR-Empfänger an dem Stick. Mein alter DVB-T Stick hatte ein eigenes kleines Loch. Der MSI jedoch nur an der Unterseite (wo ja sicher KEIN sensor ist) einige Schlitze und an der Oberseite eine halbtransparente Platte (das was man im Link als schwarzen balken sieht)

Wäre für infos dankbar - der Stick kostetet zwar nur 9,90€ - aber eine Fernbedienung wäre trotzdem super.

PS: ALs treiber wird dieser verwendet:
ITE Tech. Inc.
Ist viel neuer als der bei MSI im Downloadbereich angebotene und der Empfang ist perfekt.

Der PC auf dem das ganze läuft ist ein Notebook Asus X51RL mit XP Pro SP3.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## feivel (28. Juli 2009)

bin allgemein nicht begeistert von den msi sticks...
in der vergangenheit wurden die immer so heiss, und für meinen den ich mal vor 2 jahren gekauft habe, gibt es keine vista software, damit muss man auf alternativen umweichen, die mit dem stick aber allesamt nicht einwandfrei funktionieren. das einzige dass einigermaßen gut läuft ist das mediacenter..


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Juli 2009)

LAUFEN tut bei mir jede Software die BDA-Treiber unterstützt (Media Center, ProgDVB, MediaPortal).
Und die Bildqualität und Empfangsstärke ist sehr gut.

Mir gehts allein um die Fernbedienung.


----------



## Noortje (20. August 2009)

Hallo!

Eine Frage habe ich was die Fernbedienung betrifft: geht er inzwischen und wenn ja: was hast Du geändert?
Ich habe nämlich auch Digi Vox und das Fernsehenschauen geht hervorrhagend, nur die Fernbedienung geht bei mir auch nicht.
Wäre dankbar wenn Du eine Lösung dafür gefnden hast.

Danke für Antwort,
lieben Gruss,
Noortje


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. August 2009)

Noortje schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich was die Fernbedienung betrifft: geht er inzwischen und wenn ja: was hast Du geändert?



NOPE !

Hab allerdings auch nicht weiter geschaut.


----------



## Supervisior (16. September 2010)

Falls es noch jemand interessiert zwecks Funktion Fernbedienung .... das Minitool EETI muß im Hintergrund laufen !! Dieses steuert den Remote Controller . Sollte dieser nicht vorhanden sein manuell starten oder einfach den USB Treiber nach installieren . Zum Thema Fernbedienung und Windows Media Center , die Software Total Media starten und Minimieren , dann WMC starten , auf LiveTV gehen und siehe da , schon klappt's mit der Fernbedienung von MSI DigiVox o.Mini . Funktion getestet unter Windows 7 64x SP1 !!!!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. September 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe 

Bin aber vor kurzem auf einen anderen Stick umgestiegen.
Hab mir von Avermedia den *AverTV Volar Green HD* um 20€ zugelegt.
Super Stick 

Die hat eine normale Fernbedienung (keine Folientastatur) und die AverTV-Software ist auch viel schneller als Totalmedia und einfacher zu bedienen.


----------



## Supervisior (17. September 2010)

Ich hatte mir vor ca.8 Wochen den MSI DigiVox Trio gekauft und mich nach paar Stunden geärgert , das die Fernbedienung nicht mehr funktionierte . Nach intensiver Recherche am gestrigen Tag die Lösung die ich nicht vorenthalten wollte . Was die Software von TotalMedia angeht geb ich Dir Recht . Deswegen läuft das auch nur im Hintergrund minimiert und den Rest besorgt der WMC


----------

